
↑↑↓↓←→←→BA - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code
======
octosphere
It's handy for easter eggs, for example:

[https://github.com/justdeleteme/justdelete.me/blob/master/si...](https://github.com/justdeleteme/justdelete.me/blob/master/site/assets/js/scripts.js#L138)

